# Chopsticks



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am wanting to get a reusable set of wood chopsticks (I don't think I would like stainless steel chopsticks) at a price around $15. Something colorful, yet elegant would be nice, but you can't have everything. One more thing, how long will a moderately good pair of "wood" chopsticks last?

Thanks for any help!
Julian

P.S. These chopsticks will only be used to eat certain dishes, so they won't be used every day or anything like that.


----------



## JackD (Dec 16, 2013)

Someone here posted that they ate popcorn with chopsticks, which I have started doing. Keeps my hands clean and gives my kids a sporting chance to get some before I finish it. I tried some cheap stainless ones from Amazon, and they work well for popcorn but not so well for other food (less of a grip.) So I would second your idea that you might not want stainless (cheap ones, at least), but will have to wait along with you to hear a better solution.


----------



## apathetic (Dec 16, 2013)

Get some chopsticks made from any dense woods. They will last you for ages.


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

Apathetic,

Could you give me some ideas of what woods are dense? I don't really know my woods.

Thanks for the help,
Julian


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

One more question... for now. Where is a good place to order them?

Thanks,
Julian


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 16, 2013)

I got a couple pair from mark at Burl Source last year. Not sure if he has any still hanging around. 

there is a couple of threads in his sub forum, but I think this one was more informative.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7463-New-Chopstick-design-profile


----------



## apathetic (Dec 16, 2013)

I am no expert but I would go with ebony, I am sure other more knowledgeable members will chime in with other good options


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

Crothcipt,

I looked on Mark's website and couldn't find any. How much did you pay for your pair?

Are there any places to buy good Japanese chopsticks at a reasonable price? Also, I may not have been looking hard enough but I didn't see very much information about woods in that post.

Thanks for the help,
Julian


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

You beat me to posting.

Thanks,
Julian


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 16, 2013)

You may have to message him to see. I remember him having a problem with the last few selling. But then again that was last year. About what woods was covered in one of the other posts he did on his subforum. there is like 3 different threads, a little older than that one.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2013)

Julian Nell said:


> Crothcipt,
> 
> I looked on Mark's website and couldn't find any. How much did you pay for your pair?
> 
> ...



I buy all of mine from Korin, I would start looking there.


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

GlassEye,

I have been looking at Korin, but they don't seem to post many details about the woods or anything. May I ask what particular chopsticks you buy from Korin?

Thanks,
Julian


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2013)

Julian Nell said:


> GlassEye,
> 
> I have been looking at Korin, but they don't seem to post many details about the woods or anything. May I ask what particular chopsticks you buy from Korin?
> 
> ...


I typically just use some cheap bamboo chopsticks since I have them, but these look decent:http://korin.com/Iron-Wood-Chopstick?sc=29&category=281366
I use these saibashi almost every time I cook, have a bundle of spares just in case: http://korin.com/Saibashi_Cooking_Chopsticks?sc=28&category=281240

For a few dollars you could try out several different chopsticks, then buy more of those that you like.


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

GlassEye,

Thanks! I like the way those look and they are very cheap.

Thanks for all of the help everyone,
Julian


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

Are these ebony?: http://korin.com/Black-Wood-Chopstick?sc=29&category=281366

Thanks,
Julian


----------



## cclin (Dec 16, 2013)

Julian Nell said:


> Are these ebony?: http://korin.com/Black-Wood-Chopstick?sc=29&category=281366
> 
> Thanks,
> Julian


no, ebony will be much expensive!
ideal length of chopstick is around 9"
ideal nice wood for chopstick: Hinoki(Japanese cypress), Meniki(Taiwanese cypress), ebony, ironwood
if you want colorful chopstick looking for Lacquered Chopsticks 
check out these website:
http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?k=Chopsticks
http://www.muji.us/store/catalogsearch/result/?q=Chopsticks
https://www.everythingchopsticks.com/chinese-chopsticks-c-1_7.html


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 16, 2013)

After looking through those websites, I think I am going to "stick" with the Ironwood ones from Korin.

Thanks for all of the help everyone!
Julian


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 18, 2013)

Crazy. I grew up using cheap bamboo sticks. Perfect "grip" on the food item. You can brutalize them during cooking. I never knew there were upscale versions with other wood. Pretty cool!


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 19, 2013)

Christmas is soon-you should buy your self a nice pair.

Julian


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 19, 2013)

Julian, you could probably find some decent ones at your local Asian market.


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 19, 2013)

I am planning on going soon. I believe I have seen some before, but, at the time, I wasn't interested. When I go, I will tell everyone what I find.

Julian


----------



## ayeung74 (Dec 19, 2013)

If you plan on buying chopsticks, I suggest getting two sets, a very nice set for just eating and another set for just about everything else...I find that a cheap generic wood set is great in the kitchen for all sorts of things, but not something that you would want to use a very nice set on. They're great for cooking (esp. stir fry noodles if you don't want to break up the noodles too much), stirrers, getting all the smoothie out of the blender  and getting nasty crap that falls down the food disposal, etc. I also find the cheap disposable ones you get with your take out a bit too small and weak and can't hold up to many tasks but still worth keeping around. 

And you should expect to lose them, break them, warp them in the dishwasher, and have them all discolored--just like a nice patina on a knife!


----------



## Julian Nell (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas!

When I ordered my chopsticks I also got some bamboo saibashi.

Julian


----------

